

$7,000 Fine for Sharing “WordPress For Dummies” on BitTorrent - webtechan
http://torrentfreak.com/7000-fine-for-sharing-wordpress-for-dummies-on-bittorrent-120702/

======
petercooper
_Private settlements are usually around $3,000 per person, which quickly adds
up with hundreds of defendants._

Let's play evil for a moment here..

Given a reasonably typical sales for a tech book (5k) and a net income of,
say, $15 per unit, it could only take 25 "settlements" to nominally match a
$75k revenue (let's double it to 50 to cover legal costs). So potential new
business model for publishers: publish books, make it relatively easy for them
to be pirated, proactively chase easy targets, settle/sue, profit?

------
tzs
When you are sued and do not even bother to respond, generally you can expect
to lose.

